# STUTTGART - Germany



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

An awful lot of pictures on this page, very comprehensive! Thank you for sharing.

I particularly like the last set.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you all for nice comments. Now a few nightshots.

main station



middle Schlossgarten







Neues Schloss
(backside)


(from eckensea)


(Frontsite)



untere Königsstrasse



Staatstheater/Opera





Abgeordnetenhaus und Kunsthochschule



Fernsehturm, Altes Schloss, Stiftskirche (im Hintergrund)



Württembergischer Kunstverein



Restaurants on Wilhelmsplatz



Treiben auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt













Hauptstätter Strasse






Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## GEwinnen (Mar 3, 2006)

MetroSilesia said:


> östlicher Teil von S-Botnang
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eure Plattenbauten sind aber kein bischen schöner als die bei uns im Pott (vor allem die gräßlichen Dinger auf dem zweiten Bild).
Bin schon überrascht, dass bei euch so viele Bausünden auf einem Haufen zu finden sind. 
Ansonsten finde ich, dass Stuttgart selbst in Deutschland ein eher provinzielles Image hat, trotz seiner sicherlich unbestrittenen wirtschaftlichen Bedeutung. Insofern hat der Zürcher Kollege schon recht.


----------



## Ewok71 (Jan 27, 2005)

Silesia, i hope you dont care when i post some of my pictures.


----------



## Ewok71 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Ewok71 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Very nice pictures! Thanks a lot!
The "Landtagsgebäude" is a shame for Baden-Württemberg...it looks even ugly at night!
They should build something new.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Spring in Stuttgart*

@Ewok71
klar kannst du, ist kein Ding

@Dr.Seltsam
Das Landtagsgebäude sieht nachts besser aus als am Tag, glaub mir...

@GEwinnen und Züricher Kollege
Mit dem Image haben wir bekanntlich kein Problem, schlimmer wäre es wenn wir ein provinzielles Image hätten UND es wäre tatsächlich auch so...

Ja und über die HH kann man sich streiten, die im Bild sind die 3 Hannibal-Hochhäuser in S-Asemwald, ausser den 3 steht da fast auch nix, die Wohnungen sind allerdings sehr teuer, die Sicht ist super (vor allem auf den Flughafen:lol und in einem gibt es oben ein beachtliches Schwimmbad. Wenn du dich für Hochhaussiedlungen interessieren solltes dann schau doch im DeutschesArchitekturForum - Stuttgart - Thread "Hochhaussiedlungen in Stuttgart" von silesia (momentan auf der ersten Seite, musst net suchen.










Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice updates mate, like the Stadtbahn entrances!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Now a lot of more spring-impressions from today

behind the artmuseum


a view on the Schlossplatz



a look at the new castle



Blick richtung Stiftskirche


a look at the Königsbau and the artmuseum


view on the old castle


Statue am linken Flügel


vorderer Schlossgarten


Staatstheater im vorderen Schlossgarten




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*some new night-shots*

Löwen-Markt in S-Weilimdorf

Schloss Solitude

Blick von Schloss Solitude richtung S-Weilimdorf

HH in S-Giebel

Rathaus Feuerbach am Wilhelm-Geiger-Platz

Blick vom Birkenkopf richtung Zentrum




Blick richtung Vaihingen/Möhringen

Blick richtung Fernsehturm

Blick auf S-Botnang



Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

A very good pictures f this impressive city. Thanks of them .


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Impressions of the middle Schlossgarten*
































































Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice parkland, good to see it well utilised.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*some (small) Skyscrapers*

Colorado-Tower in S-Vaihingen




Bülow-Tower in S-Nord




Atlanta Business Center in S-Möhringen




Geno-Haus in S-Nord




LBBW-Tower in S-Nord




SI-Centrum in S-Möhringen






LSV-Tower in S-Heslach


MPA-Tower in S-Vaihingen (Universität)


STEP-Tower in S-Vaihingen


Herold-Center in S-Mitte


ABB-Tower in S-Degerloch


Stuttgarter Versicherungen in S-Mitte




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Impressions from Egelsee-Park*




















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*night-shots*

Blick richtung Zentrum






Bildmitte der Gaskessel, im Hintergrund rechts S-Untertürkheim, links S-Bad Cannstatt


Bereich zwischen S-Bad Cannstatt und S-Ost


Hochhaussiedlung in S-Neugereut




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*night-shots from yesterday*

Blick vom Santiago de Chile Platz


Blick von der Alten Weinsteige



Blick von der Uhlandshöhe







Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Blick auf Stuttgart-Ost



Am Karlsplatz



Altes Schloss Südseite




Nordseite



Markthalle



Blick auf den Schlossplatz



Schillerplatz



Stiftskirche



Rotebühlplatz richtung Tagblattturm




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kurpark und Kursaal Bad Cannstatt*













Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Die Niederlassung neben dem Merceds-Benz-Museum



Panorama von der Rosensteinbrücke richtung Innenstadt


Naturkundemuseum Schloss Rosenstein



Panorama von der König-Karls-Brücke richtung Untertürkheim




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*traffiq*






























Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*good morning Stuttgart*











Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Max BGF (Sep 24, 2003)

12/10


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

= beautiful


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*from today "eyes on Stuttgart"*

ALTES SCHLOSS (old castle) in the city-centre, today it includes the "Landesmuseum Württemberg".





jewish memorial

view from "Schlossplatz" with the "Stiftskirche" on the right





view from inside

statue of Graf Eberhard, the first "Herzog" of Württemberg

there is also a Restaurant and a church inside




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sehr schön!!!!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Excellent photos :applause:


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Staatsgalerie*

Today you'll see pictures from Stuttgarts famous "Staatsgalerie". It is located on the southern city-ring in downtown.


















Entry to "Haus der Geschichte Baden-Württemberg" (history of Baden-Württemberg)

The tower of the "Kunsthochschule"




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

amazing pictures!


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Liederhalle*

Today i show you the "Kultur- und Kongresszentrum Liederhalle". It is located at the Berliner Platz in Stuttgart-West. They are any kind of congresses, shows, partys etc.
















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kunstmuseum*

Today i show you the "Kunstmuseum" (museum of art), which is located in the centre of Stuttgart on the "Schlossplatz". You see pics from summer, winter, spring...
















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice city. I like the modern architecture on the photo's.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Stadtbücherei - Wilhelmpalais*

Today eyes on the "Wilhelmpalais" which includes today the "Stadtbücherei". It is located at the southern city-ring in downtown near the Staatsgalerie.










Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Grabkapelle Württemberg*

Now i show you the "Grabkapelle" on the top of the over 400m high hill "Württemberg" in Stuttgart also called "Rotenberg". He is located in Stuttgart-Untertürkheim, in a south-east part of the town. Not only the view from the hill is a atraction, also the mausoleum you can see.













Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Max BGF (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice. Isn´t it located in Stuttgart-Rotenberg?



il fenomeno said:


> wunderschön, toskana feeling pur. der zeit voraus, wie immer.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Friedrichsbau - Variete*

Today you can take a look at the "Friedrichsbau" with his "Variete". It is located at the "Börsenplatz" on the northern city-ring in downtown. On the Börsenplatz there are also many banks, restaurants etc.























Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## daniele1089 (Aug 14, 2007)

^^
Cool, I've never heard of this Mercedes-Benz Bank!
I've been at the museum instead, last august, it was simply amazing!! (I've visited it for 4 hours :nuts and at the same time I've visited Stuttgart. Before my departure a lot of germans told me that the city was not nice to see, that there was anything interesting... Instead, I found it one of the most beautiful city in Germany I've ever visited! The only bad thing I experienced was the subway system... it was really difficult to get through! Even when I asked someone to help me, they told me that even they had doubts!! I've spent 2 hours to arrive at the Mercedes Museum from the city centre!! :bash:


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah Stuttgart is definitly one of the most beautiest big-town in Germany. If anyone says that town is ugly, he visited the town with closed eyes maybe. The public-transport is very good, but you're right, if you want to the MB-Museum you cannot take the "Stadtbahn", you must first take the S-Bahn and then the Bus, or maybe go for a walk from the "Bahnhof Bad Cannstatt". If you really take 2 hours from downtown to get there, then something is going wrong... But no way is too long for this Museum:nuts:

Today a view from a highrise in S-Nord on the middle-east and east part of the centre.








Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

MetroSilesia said:


> Yeah Stuttgart is definitly one of the most beautiest big-town in Germany.


Thanks for posting all these images. The best parts of Stuttgart are its lovely location, the lots of green areas and the _Schlossplatz_!

But I wouldn't place it amongst the Top 5 of the most beautiful German bigger cities ( more than 500'000 inhabitans)!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Vorderer Schlossgarten*

^^ thank you for your support

Today we take a look at the "Vordere Schlossgarten" in downtown. Here beginns the "Green U" a park-ring around the city-centre.


view on Schlossgarten-Hotel ant the main-station

the "Eckense"

the opera

the parliament





















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Königsbau*

Today eyes on the "Königsbau" located at "Schlossplatz" in downtown.



















Towards to the "Königsbau" there is the "Neues Schloss"


Inside there is a city-mall









Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Gorgeous!!! :applause:


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Tagblatt-Turm*

^^Thank you Skyline FFM

Now a real "architecture-highlight"hno:, the Tagblatt-Turm in the "Eberhardstrasse" near "Rotebühlplatz" in downtown. It is the first highrise in Germany build in "Sichtbeton", and because of this shithole no highrise can be build in and near the city-centre which is bigger than the 61m high Tagblatt-Turm or also even the 60m high "Bahnhofsturm" at main-station. Thank you Oswald for this...:bash:










Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

The tower isn't that bad. And considering, when it was built, it is a good addition to the city!!!


----------



## frank hannover (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice Tagblatt tower ! What about the Trump Stuttgart project some years ago ?


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

frank hannover said:


> Nice Tagblatt tower ! What about the Trump Stuttgart project some years ago ?


Cancelled years ago... :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for the nice updates about Stuttgart


----------



## Johannes867 (Oct 29, 2007)

Today I tried one of my first timelapse video. I took one picture every minute, starting at about 7 am until 7 pm. I used an old Canon IXUS 40 (25 € on ebay) and the CHDK-Firmware hack.





 It´s also available in HD. (Original resolution was 1600x1200 px)

P.S.: Processing on youtube is in progress, so be patient for a few minutes.

EDIT: I hope processing will progress soon; H.264-videos was only 6 MB..and til now 2 hours are over


----------



## Johannes867 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Weißenhofsiedlung*

Yesterday I visited the Killesberg-areal and Weißenhofsiedlung.
Weißenhofsiedlung was built in 1927 on the intiative of Mies van der Rohe

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weissenhofsiedlung 


Museum



























































Friedrich Ebert Wohnhof - Bau- und Heimstättenverein

























Hans Scharoun

































Le Corbusier


----------



## Johannes867 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Killesberg*

Egelsee








Killesberg-Tower

















View to the East, Bosch









Neckar-Valley, Mercedes Benz Arena (Stadium), Mercedes Benz Museum, Gaskessel






















































Augustinum - senior´s residence (starting from 2300 €/month!!)









Spring has come.. bees are already busy.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your material here Metro, great photos! :applause:



MetroSilesia said:


> Yeah Stuttgart is definitly one of the most beautiest big-town in Germany. If anyone says that town is ugly, he visited the town with closed eyes maybe.


When people say Stuttgart is an ugly town, they're mainly talking about the actual city center. And I tend to agree. The living quarters in the hills are pretty nice though, Schlossplatz and Schillermarkt as well.

Overall I'd call it an average city that could be way more beautiful if they'd tear down some eyesores and car infrastructure in the center and reconstruct some of the historical buildings instead (the city hall and the surrounding market square for instance).


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Spring is comming, and i'm back!

Let's start with a view from the "Wielandshöhe" on the city-centre







Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Stuttgart is lovely!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Today a view from a plattform of the Karstadt shopping-building in downtown, where you can look at the area south of the "Königstrasse"

view on the east, in the middle the "Stiftskirche"

north-east

view on south, in the middle the tower of the "Rathaus"



view on the southwest with the "Tagblattturm" on the right and the "Fernsehturm" on the left


view on south-east




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And those new photos are indeed lovely, very nice...


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Fritz-Münch-Staffel*

Today a type of Stuttgart-special, because of the topography in Stuttgart are hundreads of so called "Stäffle". Today the first, the "Fritz-Münch-Staffel"! This year i show you many of the "Stäffle" , some of them are absolutly beautiful. So many in a big town you won't find in another european city. The "Stäffle are a real Stuttgart sub-culture












Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

today a few impressions from a sunny-sunday at the city-centre on Schlossplatz and around

















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Today i show the "Stadtgarten" in the north of downdown, which includes big parts of the University of Stuttgart (in other districts there are also big parts of the University)

























K1 and K2



Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Augustenstrasse*

Today some contrastful impressions of the Augustenstrasse, a typical street in the high-urban Stuttgart-West.























Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Bergerkirche*

Today eye's on the "Bergerkirche" in S-Berg, in the eastern part of the town left to the river Neckar.













Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Conradi-Highrises*

It's an Skyscraperforum so i will upload sometimes pics of highrises. Today some impressions from the "Conradi-Highrises" in S-Nord near main-station. The highrises were build for the Deutsche-Bahn-workers in the 50's. Also today more than 80% of the inhabitants wokrs for DB.











Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking very nice those new photos of Stuttgart


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*view from bibliothek21*

Today a view from the top of the new Bibliothek21 (u/c), located in the north-eastern part in downtown.

Blick auf die Skyline von S-Neugereut

Blick richtung Norden auf die Heilbronner Strasse

Blick nach Osten richtung Pragfriedhof

Blick nach S-Nord auf Z-UP, GENO-Haus usw.



Blick auf die Türlenstrasse hinauf zum Killesberg

Blick auf das Stuttgarter Zentrum

Im Vordergrund der LBBW-Tower

Blick richtung S-West

Im Hintergrund der Birkenkopf

Blick nach Süden, rechts der Bahnhofsturm, in der Mitte die City-Hochhäuser, links der Fernsehturm


Blick nach Westen, das Gebäude der SüdLeasing

Im Vordergrund der Pariser Platz mit dem LBBW-Arreal, dahinter das Stuttgarter Zentrum

LBBW-Gebäude und Arreal und Tower



Im Hintergrund die Karlshöhe

Fernsehturm

Blick nach Süd-Osten auf die Uhlandshöhe

Blick nach Osten richtung Bad Cannstatt

Die Conradi-Hochhäuser

Kraftwerk Münster in Bildmitte

Blick nach S-Ost mit dem SWR-Hochhaus

Blick richtung Osten, über S-Ost, S-Bad Cannstatt und im Hintergrund der Kappelberg

Blick nach Süd-Osten, mit dem Fernmeldeturm

Blick nochmal gen Osten

Das Hochhaus im Hintergrund steht in Fellbach

Nochmal Blick gen Westen, im Vordergrund rechts noch der Killesberg, dahinter S-West, dann der Birkenkopf, daneben links der Hasenberg

Nochmal Blick gen Süden

Blick richtung Norden, im Hintergrund der Hochbunker am Pragsattel

Bülow-Bogen, und dahinter der Bülow-Tower an der Heilbronner Strasse



Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Johannes867 (Oct 29, 2007)

Klasse Bilder, immerwieder schon zu sehen, welche Ecken der Stadt man noch nicht kennt und welche einen Besuch lohnen.

Nach einigen Regentagen wurde für vergangenen Freitag strahlender Sonnenschein angekündigt. Wie der Umschwung stattfand könnt ihr im Zeitraffer sehen:







als kleines Schmankerl habe ich einen Scheunenbrand in Möhringen mit erfasst.
Aufnahmeintervall: 3 Minuten. Leider hatte die Kamera teilweise Probleme zu fokussieren.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Rathaus - town-hall*

^^ thanks at all!

Today the "Rathaus" (town-hall) from Stuttgart on the "Marktplatz". The old town-hall was a real pearl! For me the new one is not very beautiful, but maybe someone like it...








backside




Stuttgardia




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Museum Hegelhaus*

Today 3 shots of the little museum "Hegelhaus" in south of downtown.





Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Schauspielhaus*

Today a little theatre, the "Schauspielhaus" in western downtown.






Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kunsthochschule*

Today the "Kunsthochschule" (University of Arts) on the Killesberg in S-Nord.









Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful photos! I love how many trees and green areas this city has.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*S-Burgholzhof*

Today a view on S-Burgholzhof located at a lower hill on a former US-Area.






Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

amazing Germany!!!!!!!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos from Stuttgart


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Marienplatz*

Now a few impressions from the Marienplatz in S-Süd.














Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm so glad there's a nice ammount of surviving original architecture, although that doesn't mean that modern constructions there are not nice, they actually look pretty good and give the city a nice personality.


----------



## Psychopolis (Jun 27, 2010)

Grandios: Die Stadt, die Bilder davon und der Mann hinter der Kamera... ;-D


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*View from tower in S-Burgholzhof*

Hello again, today the first part of a great view from a tower in S-Burgholzhof, a northern part of the town. From this tower you have a great view on northeastern, eastern and southeastern parts of the town, and also some suburbs around.


view on the district Burgholzhof


view on "Grünen Heiner" in S-Weilimdorf

US-Installations

view to north

S-Rot with "Romeo & Julia" highrises



at horizon Asperg


S-Zazenhausen


in the middle the tower of the townhall in Kornwestheim

at the top is the Wüstenrot-Highrise in Ludwigsburg

S-Freiberg und S-Mönchfeld





Kornwestheim


S-Neuwirtshaus near Porscheplatz

view to east

S-Neugereut





S-Hallschlag


S-Bad Cannstatt, and Fellbach on the top




the Römerkastell


for more sightseeing of Stuttgart, go to http://www.metro-stuttgart.de/Metropolis1.html - you will find in many categories Castle's, tower, parks, streets, panoramaviews, museem, theatre's - and many other highlights etc. etc.


Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*part 2*

S-Bad Cannstatt

Fellbach and below Waiblingen


on the Waiblingen

view on north (Asperg, Tamm etc.)

Robert-Bosch-Krankenhaus

Bistro "Aussichtsreich", der Name ist Programm!!

S-Bad Cannstatt and view on south



the river Neckar between S-Ost and S-Bad Cannstatt

the Gaskessel

it's Wasenzeit!


"Uff-Kirchhof"

Bildmitte die Grabkapelle auf dem Württemberg (Rotenberg)

the Neckarpark


Mercedes-Benz-Arena and Daimler-Zentrale

the Mercedes-Benz-Museum

the port of Stuttgart in S-Untertürkheim

Powerplant Münster and the Neckarviadukt for rail

view on parts of downtown

S-Ost

SWR-Areal

Fernmeldeturm

Fernsehturm

Abstellbahnhof and S-Ost

S-Nord and parts of downtown


Bülow-Turm

the Nordbahnhofsviertel

Neckar again

Heizkraftwerk in S-Gaisburg

Bereich Cannstatter Carree

Kappelberg on the right

Hauptklärwerk Mühlhausen und die neue Brücke zwischen S-Mühlhausen und S-Hofen


more view's and sightseeing on http://www.metro-stuttgart.de/Metropolis1.html


Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Johannes867 (Oct 29, 2007)

Metro your webpage is great! Great Collection of all places and views!

Yesterday at the "Stuttgart Night" they showed a timelapse movie of different places in Stuttgart. It was project of the Hochschule der Medien...simply great, relaxing work!
http://vimeo.com/9090369


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Stuttgart under MetroSilesia photos its really very nice; well done


----------



## venom6 (Dec 13, 2008)

I was here in Spring and totally liked it. The Porsche Museum was the main reason we stopped here on our trip to Hamburg.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

What a great city and wonderful surroundings.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Zeppelinstrasse*

^^ thanks so much for your support!

Today take a look from a plateau on the Zeppelinstrasse in S-Nord on the Killesberg. A nic view on downtown an eastern parts of the town, on a sunny day in November.























Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Schloss Solitude*

Today eye's on "Schloss Solitude" on a raini autumn-day. It is located on a hill in the west of Stuttgart, near the border to neighbour-town Leonberg. Toda the "Schloss Solitude includes a museum, restaurants, and a garden behind.

view from down under


the Schloss Solitude
















view from the Schloss







Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Theaterhaus*

The cold year 2011 starts with the "Theaterhaus", an old industrial-building. Today there are events, shows, theatre, concerts etc. It is located near Pragsattel in the northern town.










Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Gaisburger Kirche*

Today a look at the "Gaisburger Kirche", a massive church located on a peak over the district Gaisburg in the eastern town.








Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderful work! I love threads like this, which show more details and give historical information and background, rather than just skyline or "postcard" views, which I can find anywhere. Thank!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful indeed a great photos from Stuttgart, once again


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

^^ thank you both for nice support!

Today some impressions from city-centre (Schlossplatz + Königstrasse and around, and Schlossgarten), on a sunny early February-Day. Part 1


















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Part 2


















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Part 3


















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Part 4


















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Part 5

















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Part 6




















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice tour. Looks like a great city to live in, with some interesting modern architecture and lots of greenspace. Thanks for posting!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Benonie. Yes it is a great city to live in - urban, dynamic but green and often lovely.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Hauptbahnhof - main station*

Now take a look on the "Hauptbahnhof" (main station) of Stuttgart. Outside views.


STUTTGART HAUPTBAHNHOF




















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Inside Main-Station*

Grosse Schalterhalle







Mittelausgang





Kleine Schalterhalle





Bahnsteighalle











S-Bahn-Zugänge



Bahnsteigsbereich













Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Helmet222 (Sep 14, 2009)

Why ist that station so empty?


----------



## Johannes867 (Oct 29, 2007)

I would guess because it is night...one picture says a few minutes to one o´clock. 
There are not many trains running at this time
http://reiseauskunft.bahn.de/bin/bh...=12.02.11&&selectDate=&maxJourneys=&start=yes
The suburban trains e.g. "S1" run from a dfferent part, below ground.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Höhenpark Killesberg*

@Helmet222
Because in Stuttgart they're no people LOL. No, Johannes867 is right, i take this shots at night, because at rush hour's it's nearly impossible to take photos there.


Spring is comming and from today on i will show some impressions from the great and beautiful "Höhenpark Killesberg". It's a park on the "Killesberg", a lower hill between the district North in downtown and the district Feuerbach a northern part of the town. 

Part 1
























Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 2 - Höhenpark Killesberg*























Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 3 "Höhenpark Killesberg"*















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 4 "Höhenpark Killesberg"*















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 5 "Höhenpark Killesberg"*















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 6 "Höhenpark Killesberg"*














Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and nice new photos from Stuttgart


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 7 "Höhenpark Killesberg"*













Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 8 "Höhenpark Killesberg"*













Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Part 9 "Höhenpark Killesberg"*












Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

breathe the air of culture in one of Stuttgarts opera or theatre on metro-stuttgart.de



Picture: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

visit a great museum about cars, mobility or arts; or one of our nice castle on metro-stuttgart.de




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

or visit the first beton-TV-Tower, or the Weissenhofsiedlung; and how about lovely or urban places on metro-stuttgart.de




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

enjoy one of our green parks; or a great panorama-view of one of the hills on metro-stuttgart.de




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

or take a look at our nice little skyscraper/highrises on metro-stuttgart.de




Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Aussichtspunkt Pragsattel*

Today a view from Pragsattel in S-Nord. From here you can see the eastern city-centre, the distric Bad Cannstatt, parts of S-Untertürkheim and the Killesberg.





























Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Villa Weissenburg*

Today eyes on the "Villa Weissenburg", located in S-Bopser in southern district. Today the Villa is a "Biergarten". There is also a nice little Park over the top of the city with a great view.












Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Now impressions from the park around the "Villa Weissenburg"

















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

At last the view from the high park around the "Villa Weissenburg". You can see great parts of the city-centre an the district Heslach.

























Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Beautiful photos! :cheers:
Thanks for uploading!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Schillereiche*

Not far away from the Villa Weissenburg, there is the "Schillereiche", a following little monument for Friedrich Schiller. On this place Schiller has his first "meetings".








Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

Stuttgart is pretty interesting, coz it has two different faces, all because of the natural features.
it causes the smog in downtown but on the other hand makes possible all those wonderfull views.
It's actually one of my fave cities in Germany for some reason.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*karlshöhe*

thanks Falubaz, you're right, i also love the two faces, Stuttgart is a classic high-industrial town, every morning you breathe the taste of work (and of course 100.000 cars). But cause of the topographie it's also very green. A mix from high-urban-centre's and districts who looks like "little villages" side by side, a real polycentric mix like not in many towns in europe. And so many hills with great views over parts of this town, but there is no point in the hole region, from where you can see the hole town. If you see the northern districts and parts of the agglomeration, you didn't can see the southern and western parts of the town and so on. Greetings from upper silesia to lower silesia (-;

Today some impressions from the park on the "Karlshöhe", a hill near city-centre between the districts west, south, mitte, and Heslach. And of course, there ist also a "Biergarten" on the top (hey we are in south-germany :lol





















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*View from Karlshöhe part 1*

Now the view from the Park and Biergarten on top of the "Karlshöhe". On this side we can see the southern city, the districts south and Heslach, an far away the district Bad Cannstatt an eastern districts.
















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*part 2*












Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*part 3*

There is also a little "window" to look on the district West.









Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

too


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

much


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

photos


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

on


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

this


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

page!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

follow to


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

the next page!


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the answer.

It looks like the vast majority of people there live in apartments rather than private houses. Is that true? Is it true of Germany as a whole or just maybe big cities?


----------



## LordiHard (Sep 23, 2011)

More photos beautiful city friend ...


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Mercedes-Benz-Arena*

The Stadium of Stuttgart

















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

Now once again the Mercedes-Benz-Museum, located at the Neckarpark (like also the former seen Stadium), in the district Bad Cannstatt.


















Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates from Stuttgart...:cheers2:


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

The M-B museum is amazing... so are Mercedes-Benz cars. I've loved them since I was a kid.  Only for this reason I must visit Stuttgart some day. 

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*"Stadtbibliothek" Part 1*

Today eyes on the new town-library (Stadtbibliothek), in the new "Europaviertel" in the eastern city-centre. First a look from outside.












Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*"Stadtbibliothek" part 2*












Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*"Stadtbibliothek" part 3*

Now inside!












Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*"Stadtbibliothek" part 4*













Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

*Wow! This is absolutely the UGLIEST building I have seen for a long time!* uke:



MetroSilesia said:


> Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Johannes867 (Oct 29, 2007)

"Es kommt auf die inneren Werte an."

No really the building facade might be unconventional, but the interior is the best library I ve ever seen! Visit us and get the feeling!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Bavarian Angelshark said:


> *Wow! This is absolutely the UGLIEST building I have seen for a long time!* uke:


I hate it, too! It's really cool at night with its lightning concept and the interior is stylish too but the cladding definitely is one ugly mother***!


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*VAN Technology Center part 1*

Now eye's on the VAN Technology Center, located on the big area of the Mercedes-Benz-Factory in S-Untertürkheim, right to Neckarpark.












Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*part 2*













Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

[email protected]


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos from Stuttgart...:cheers:


----------



## Helmet222 (Sep 14, 2009)

That library building is incredible ugly from the outside. Without knowing its location i would guess that structure is somewhere in Nort-Korea or Kairo.


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

Helmet222 said:


> That library building is incredible ugly from the outside. Without knowing its location i would guess that structure is somewhere in Nort-Korea or Kairo.


actually the architect was Eun Young Yi from South Korea :lol:

the building at night: 








(wikipedia)


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Carl-Benz-Center*

^^thanks all for support

Now eyes on the Carl-Benz-Center, right to the Stadium, also located in the Neckarpark in the district Bad Cannstatt.














Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Love the new pics, guys! :banana:


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*MB-Museum*

What about culture? Now eye's on the Stuttgart culture-week's! And becuase it's so nice, let's start with the Mercedes-Benz Museum in the NeckarPark in S-Bad Cannstatt.









Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*MB-Museum 2*











Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*MB-Museum 3*











Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Pictures: MetroSilesia*











Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*MB-Museum 5*










Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

The "Kunstmuseum" (museum of art) at the Schlossplatz in downtown.







Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kunstmuseum 2*








Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kunstmuseum 3*








Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kunstmuseum 4*








Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kunstmuseum 5*









Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## MetroSilesia (Jan 31, 2009)

*Kunstmuseum 6*






 


Pictures: MetroSilesia


----------



## Mony Vi (Apr 13, 2014)

Max BGF said:


> Heilbronn
> 
> Quellensource: http://www.themenportal.de/wirtscha...ichste-staedte-heilbronn-haengt-alle-ab-55355


Ich glaubs nedde! Bin dort familientechnisch öfters unterwegs, aber der Wohlstand hat mir noch nie wirklich ins Gesicht gelacht. Immerhin, man konkurriert mit Peking...


----------



## Max BGF (Sep 24, 2003)

Mußt mal im DAF schauen, was in Heilbronn bautechnisch seit Jahren abgeht. Vermutlich mehr als in jeder anderen deutschen 100.000-Stadt. 
Und das scheint nicht hauptsächlich auf den besonders aktiven User zurückzuführen sein.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This thread needs to be rejuvenated ASAP! kay:

*Stuttgart, capital of Swabia, Germany* 









Stuttgart-Marketing GmbH

Nice area to live:








http://fotothek.slub-dresden.de/fotos/elb/euroluftbild/0032000/elb_euroluftbild_0032383.jpg

Lovely isn't it:









www.lightsniper.de


----------



## Max BGF (Sep 24, 2003)

^^ Bist ja ein richtiger Eklektiker


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool aerials!


----------

